# Dry Eyelid.. HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!



## Laurie (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I wasn't sure where to post this, feel free to move if necessary..

Anyway, a couple weeks ago I realized that my left eyelid has been feeling a bit dry.. The thing is, it's only happening to my left and not my right.. So, I don't think it has anything to do with my makeup.. It's not itching, or flaky or uncomfortable or anything of the sort.. 

Any recs on how to treat this??

TIA!


----------



## highonmac (Feb 1, 2010)

I would love to know as well!!!!!! I had this problem to. My eye was very dry and and it was just my left eye, and now its leaning over to the right. But only the the inner part of the lid. It is now becoming so dry its flaking and its become very sensitive.


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually, I've heard of lots of people using Aromaleigh's unscented lip balm around the eyes to help with dryness and such, which I just started doing myself. If not, maybe try some sort of oil, olive oil perhaps?


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 2, 2010)

This might be to long, but I hope it can help!
I suffered from this about three years ago and didn't get any relief till last year. It first started with just a dry eyelid on my left eye lid. Then it started under my eye. Then it turned into this crazy itch, it was so bad that I would scratch it in my sleep, not even knowing. It was actually interfering in my sleep, which I just can't tolerate. I went to my dermatologist (who I love), she said it was allergy, which I didn't agree. How can I have an allergy effecting one eye?? If it's a product, I use everything on both eyes. So she put one of those huge allergy patches on my back, the kind you wear for 2 days, they have like 15 allergens in them. Then they take it off & see what spot is irritated. So it shows I am allergic to nickel, the cheap ingredient in jewelry. Only thing that touches my eyes with that could be sunglasses. I go buy expensive glasses made with titanium, that doesn't work. Go back to dr, try 3 different meds over 6 month period. Go to eye doctor, that doesn't help. Use Ellidel (sp?), steroid cream, eye doctor rx, EVERYTHING!! 
I get so frustrated, can't wear eye shadow on that eye, it just a flaky itchy mess! A friend said try taking off eye makeup with Johnson's baby shampoo. I do this and within 2 days, the itch goes away, but not the flaky, peeling stuff. My daughter, an esthetician/nurse buys this balm for me at Target, Boots Olive Almond & Sage Wonderbalm. I use it 2x a day and all is better!
So that's my way to long story. I use baby shampoo & this balm (only use it 1 or 2 times a week) and I haven't had a problem for over a year.
It's only my experience, but I hope it helps you, I know how miserable that is.






 Good luck!

ps. During the course of all this crap I so desperate for relief I pretty much tossed every eye cosmetic I had, that really hurt!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm.. Thanks for the advice.. I started washing my face with Cetaphil.. And I'll head to the pharmacy to try to find a balm.


----------



## LC (Feb 26, 2010)

Laurie, same thing happened with my one eyelid. A teeny bit of cortisone cream at night will cure it almost overnight! just reapply whenever you see it start to come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can buy that cream at walmart, target, pretty much anywhere. I use the brand "cort-aid"


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_Laurie, same thing happened with my one eyelid. A teeny bit of cortisone cream at night will cure it almost overnight! just reapply whenever you see it start to come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can buy that cream at walmart, target, pretty much anywhere. I use the brand "cort-aid"_

 
I second this. Whatever is causing the irritation, the cortisone will help. But be careful, because I think some cortisone products are not eye safe.

And, while you don't think it's an allergy to eye makeup, it would probably be good to let your skin rest for a while.


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I second this. Whatever is causing the irritation, the cortisone will help. But be careful, because I think some cortisone products are not eye safe.

And, while you don't think it's an allergy to eye makeup, it would probably be good to let your skin rest for a while._

 

I'd be really, really careful about using steroid cremes (cortisone or similar) on the eyes for any length of time.  It thins and ages the skin, and skin around your eyes is already thin and sensitive.  A steroid cream will make any skin problem better temporarily--it's a steroid!--but doesn't target the origin of the problem.

My eyelids get dry depending on what kind of primer/makeup/makeup remover combo I've used.  The left one has more trouble than the right for me as well!  Not sure why.  I put a little Neutrogena moisturizer (the original one) on them or Aquaphor every night before bed, along with on my lips.  It's more seasonal for me, but has improved since I switched eye makeup removers (I'm really loving the one from Camera Ready Cosmetics--it's less irritating and works better than the other ones I've tried).


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Um I usually use a tiny bit of my Avene Riche moisturiser. Just like when I am applying it to my face in the morning, i just make a little more extra effort to cover the eye area. In my opinion it's not too heavy and the tiniest bit goes a long way. That helps me at least!


----------



## Laurie (May 2, 2010)

I just saw these last three replies!!

It went away when I started washing with the Cetaphil and now it's back. I think I'll go to the derm to be on the safe side! Thanks so much for your recommendations!


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2010)

I get this as well and I've never been able to figure out an exact source. It comes at different times of the year, no matter how much or how little make-up I've been using (although, ironically, I find wearing no make-up makes it worse). Cortisone creams are the best short term solution. Once the worst of the symptoms are gone, the key is to keep the area moisturized. Pick a really bland moisturizer (Avene has good ones), to minimise any risk of reaction or any stinging on contact. 

It's best not to start using a lot of things on your eyes, since just the variation can stress skin and make things worse. Putting a cool mask or even just a cool, damp cloth over your eyes will help take down any puffiness and will make them feel better. 

A couple of things that might help avoid the problem in the future:

When cleansing skin, be really careful not to rub at the eyes too vigourously, even when removing stubborn eye make-up (this is always how I end up with these reactions). 

Consider changing your pillow. It's a good idea to do this periodically because- and I know no one wants to think about this- pillows are basically little bacteria farms. 

HTH. Good luck!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_Laurie, same thing happened with my one eyelid. A teeny bit of cortisone cream at night will cure it almost overnight! just reapply whenever you see it start to come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can buy that cream at walmart, target, pretty much anywhere. I use the brand "cort-aid"_

 
I have this once in a while & a little over the counter Hydrocortisone ointment helped.  Of course I avoided eyeshadows for about a week too (which just about kills me) but it seems to help.  Mine always happend on the left eye too and not the right.  Weird huh?


----------

